

Facebook improves their secure (https) service - quinndupont
https://www.facebook.com/

======
quinndupont
Not perfect yet, but it appears that the left navigation panel maintains https
(where previously it did not), while the top navigation panel (Home, logo)
still drops you out of https.

And only after like 6 months of Firesheep attacks, Facebook _almost_ has
secure access.

